# Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????



## Topic (13. März 2008)

Wir(mein Vater und ich) waren ma auf Kuttertour und es war nicht viel lospaar Herringe und bei uns nicht ein Dorsch.Es waren 2-3 Dorsche für 15 Mann :c:c:cein bisschen wenig wie ich finde.So und da waren welche auf dem Kutter die wir nicht kannten die standen dann auch noch neben uns nachdem die alles durch getestet hatten wir allerdings auch, holten die jeder einen Pilker mit einem LED raus so und ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen was jetzt passiert ist.Wenn ihr jetzt sagt das war Können liegt ihr falsch es waren einige Spezis an Boot
die auch nichts hatten.Diese 2 mit dem LED Pilker hatten ein Knüppel mit Rollenendring und 20Lbs Rute.Hätte nur noch die Multi gefehlt aber die hatten se nicht.Schur hab ich geschätzt auf ca 0.50mm.Die haben gefangen also ich kann es nicht beschreiben.Wir hatten auch die gleichen Farben, Gewicht, Montagen naja aber es brachte alles nichts die haben gefangen wir nichts.Jetzt meine Frage.Kennt jemand diese Pilker für die Ostsee und wo bekomm ich die her.
mfg Topic


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

Hallo Topic,
bist du sicher, daß das LED`s im Pilker waren und nicht die uns vom Tiefseeangeln bekannten Flashbaits oder auch nur Pilker mit eingeschobenem Knicklicht?


----------



## Topic (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

Ich kann dir versichern Knicklichter waren es nicht.Jetzt eine Frage wo ist der Unterschied zwischen LED oder Flashbaits?
Die haben sobald die mit Wasser in Kontakt kamen aufgeblickt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

Die Flashbaits sind normalerweise nicht im Pilker integriert. Es war aber nicht klar, ob die Leute in deinem Fall Pilker mit integrierten LED`s oder was auch immer hatten.

Schau z.B. mal hier: http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p1765_Rainer-Korn-Flashbait-Wei-.html


----------



## goeddoek (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*



Topic schrieb:


> Ich kann dir versichern Knicklichter waren es nicht.Jetzt eine Frage wo ist der Unterschied zwischen LED oder Flashbaits?
> Die haben sobald die mit Wasser in Kontakt kamen aufgeblickt.




Die sollen ja auch nicht nach oben gucken, sondern nach unten, wo die Fische sind  :q

Kleiner Scherz :m 

Flashbaits sind die Dinger, die man anleuchtet ( z.B. mit 'nem Blitzgerät vom Fotoapparat ) und die dann leuchten.

Sowas, was Du beschreibst kenn ich von Wobblern. Die haben zwei aussenliegende Kontakte. Sobald der Köder unter Wasser ist, blinkt 'ne LED.

Aber als Meeresköder #c Bisher noch nicht gehört #c


----------



## Hardi (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

Elektrisch eluminierte oder blinkende Pilker gab es schon immer. Schon vor 25 Jahren, und die haben nach meiner Erfahrung, wenig in der Ostsee gebracht. :m
Ist das Fischen mit Licht in Deutschland denn jetzt erlaubt ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

moin georg,
ich meine schon die flashbaits, die nach wasserberührung blitzen, siehe der link in meinem vorherigen posting.


----------



## Topic (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

@ Hardi
Kannst du mir sagen wo ich die bestellt bekomme?
mfg Topic


----------



## Hardi (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

Ist mir  nicht bekannt.



Topic schrieb:


> @ Hardi
> Kannst du mir sagen wo ich die bestellt bekomme?
> mfg Topic


 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> moin georg,
> ich meine schon die flashbaits, die nach wasserberührung blitzen, siehe der link in meinem vorherigen posting.



Moin Dirk #h

Ich gestehe, dass ich die so gar nicht kannte |bigeyes
Man lernt nie aus #6

Du warst auch mit dem Schreiben schneller als ich :m


----------



## Chrissi9776 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

Hallo,

mal eben nachgehakt, bringen den diese Knicklichtpilker was, ich meine in der westlichen Ostsee?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

ich glaube, so ein knicklicht leuchtet in der ostsee in 20m tiefe nicht sonderlich dolle. probiern geht über studiern sag ich da nur #6

und wenn diese flashbaits IN die pilker eingebaut waren... wie haben die das bitte fertig gebracht? beim eingießen in blei würden die dinger kaputt gehn


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

nicht eingießen, vertiefung einbauen, reinstecken, befestigen/feströdeln


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*



Chrissi9776 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eben nachgehakt, bringen den diese Knicklichtpilker was, ich meine in der westlichen Ostsee?
> 
> ...


das ist ja das was ich mich frage, ich kenne die teile eher aus norwegen, aber die fische in der ostsee reagieren u.a. auf das was blitzt und blinkt, bei aufgewühltem wasser ohne sicht- vlt. hilfts ja.?


----------



## noworkteam (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pilker mit blickendem LED für die Ostsee????*

Knicklicht hab ich einmal nachts auf der Nordsee aus Verzweifelung probiert, hätte ich auch sein lassen können. 

Ne gute LED ist wesentlich stärker als so´n Knicklicht...hab ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen...

gruss

noworkteam


----------

